# New member saying [email protected]



## michaud79 (Aug 29, 2016)

Quick disclaimer, I've posted the same message below in the Thailand forum. Not sure which one is the most appropriate/active or targeted at more general content. Hope it's ok! :fingerscrossed:

Hi all,
my name is Julien, 37, and I've lived in Bangkok, Thailand for 6+ years now.
My mom is from southern France while my dad is from eastern Canada. I was born in France but have lived in Canada for about 20 years, longer than in any other country. I've also lived in Germany for a bit.
You may have guessed I enjoy travelling!
I'm married and have a 10-year old daughter. My wife is an ophthalmologist and my daughter studies in a bilingual school.
Though I used to work in the banking industry in Canada, I'm now the (proud!) owner of Modulo Language School and its affiliates (Modulo Publishing/Modulo Corporate).
I'm also about to launch a new education job website. <Snip>

As I've said, I love travelling. I typically work a lot, 6-7 days a week for a few weeks/months, then go out of town for a few days or a couple of weeks. I've been to many, many places in Thailand and around the world.
I enjoy watching movies with my family. I'm kind of a geek/nerd and still regularly play video games (and don't intend to stop anytime soon!). My wife and I also enjoy board games.
I love languages, as my occupation may have hinted at, but my Thai still needs a lot of...refinement!


----------

